# Kick Down Switch



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd like to convert my 64 4brl to a tripower, but there is a kick down switch on the 4brl carb. Is there a solution where I could install the switch on the tripower? Any resources would be appreciated, I cant find out much info on this subject.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could set-up the new switch and bracket so that the throttle linkage trips (closes) the switch just when you hit WOT. You can either do that at the carbs, or under the dash at the gas peddel. I knew one guy who had a push button on the side of the concole, however you'd have to be a knob to cut a hole in there!!


----------



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your help Rukee! Yeah, I have to figure out if there is even a switch available for the tripower that would fit on the carbs. The 4brl switch is too big to fit between the middle and back carb...looks like it might have to be installed at the gas pedal. Any hints on suppliers?


----------

